# MasterCard-Phishing



## sascha (20 Februar 2006)

Kannte ich noch nicht:



> X-Kaspersky: Checked
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Mon, 20 Feb 2006 17:55:39 +0100
> Received: from [70.41.160.60] (helo=tech)
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (24 Februar 2006)

Passend dazu ein (recht schlichtes) VISA-Phishing:



> From - Fri Feb 24 08:22:12 2006
> X-Account-Key: account2
> X-UIDL: 3dd935a451f37207ba3ba1d4b920d9e7
> X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
> ...



Verlinkt ist die Seite h***://w**.v***eur.***/lostvisa/


----------

